# Setting up for first smoked bacon in MES



## novasbc (Jan 31, 2017)

I have previously done the buckboard bacon cure on my big smoker.  I had a difficult time maintaining the right temperature (low).

Now that I have a digital smoker, I'm going to throw two bellies on.  I searched around, and decided to try this bacon cure recipe, and used the cure calculator.  This recipe sounded the most interesting for my first time on this smoker.  At some point I want to try heavily peppered bacon, but this is a good first start.

One change I did this time was vacuum packing (loosely) the bellies.  I'm tired of making messes in fridge, and having the wife annoyed at cleaning it up (if it happens while I'm at work).













20170131_210522.jpg



__ novasbc
__ Jan 31, 2017






I've been super happy with the deer jerky I've been making, so have some defrosting (on top of the bellies), and going to apply seasoning/cure to it tomorrow, and get it done before the weekend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2017)

Great start Mark!

Al


----------

